# Old cottage, Salmond's Muir, Scotland, June '08



## spacepunk (Jun 30, 2008)

This is part 1 of a trilogy of places I visited on the same day.
First up was this burnt ruin of a cottage just of the Dundee to Arbroath dual carriageway.












































































Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## Neosea (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool fire place, nice find


----------



## jock1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

Always wonderd what it looked like at rear, have passed it many times.
I remember when it got fire amadged.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice little place this, I like it. Love the fireplace, and love all the stonework.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 30, 2008)

'Tis the cleanest fireplace I think I've seen. This site may be up for development as a skip out the back had tons of crap in it and some of the floors and walls were very clean considering all the damage elsewhere.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 2, 2008)

Love that photo of the corrugated roof with the tiled roof behind it...cracking stuff. Nice find.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 2, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> 'Tis the cleanest fireplace I think I've seen. .



Tis cleaner than mine


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 2, 2008)

In the future will the post apocalyptic urbexers be going about saying 'oh nice storage heater'
I love fireplaces, and images of the family sitting around them, before TeeVees we all used to sit around fires, the central essential, and talk.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 2, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> I love fireplaces, and images of the family sitting around them...



I once lived in a flat with humuuuuungous rooms and big marble fireplaces. It was wonderful late at night sitting by the fire and reading. Very haunted though...mucho poltergeist activity and some really frightening things happened there.


----------

